# Percy Warner Park, Nashville, Tn



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a nice looking trail! I only watched a few bits of the video, then mapquested it. It is an hour and 21 minutes from my house. How long did you ride?


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

There are 2 loops, one a bit longer than the other. I've never really timed it but I'd guess the short loop to be 1.5 to 2 hr and the long one to be 2.5 ish, if you only follow one of them through. 

I think I rode about an hour to 1.5 hr Friday at that same slow walk you saw on the video but I turned around and came back VS following on through.

Also I don't think my video does it justice, there are much prettier areas in the park.....that is just where I happened to film a bit. I aways seemndeer, turkeys, and usually a chipmunk or two. Friday I saw a doe lying down who clearly saw and heard us ,we got up and watched us pass but never ran.
Two large turkeys, I think it was a Mr. Turkay and aMrs. Turkey....crossed te path about 20 feet ahead of us.
Hiking and bicycle trails crisscross with the horse trails.there is a small picnic area on the horse trail with 2 picnic tables and a hitching rail.....accessible only by horseback. There are other picnic areas andpavilions accessible by car.
The trail head area /parking is quite roomy with a small gravel parking lot but a lot of parking on the grass. The first part of the trail, no matter which loop you are going to tàke, runs alongside a golf course and there is always a golf ball or two on the path. Thick brush on afence separates the trail from the golf course but u can hear them and glimpse them over the fence. Friday a golf cart suddenly started it's engine right beside the fence and it startled me but Sonny didn't ev en flinch.

He did get a bit high headed hearing the unseen golfer moving around over there.

It's around an hour and10 minutes for me to get there.

Fay


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! The website said there were 10 miles of trail. If I get back to driving to ride, we can meet up there! Right now, my trailer is full of hay, and I don't feel like getting covered in it to go unload.


----------

